# New to hobby digging Post 1900s trash dump on family property.



## DKHJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello,Am digging a trash dump on family property and having a great time. Probably created by a neighbor and used my guess 1900 through late 40's - early 50s.   Have zero expectations I'll find anything valuable.   Yield so far about 50 bottles,  dozen small bottles of various shapes, fruit jars, soda bottles, household type glass containers.lots of rusty cans,broken bottle glass,broken plates, teacups, drinking glasses4 marbles2 intact milk bottles80% of 1930's toy artillery cannon,  Head of dog figurineAm trying to clean up as I go. Bagging up rusty metal, making pile of glass to look at now and box up later.Saving china and pottery shards and wondering if it is possible to piece together a whole item as souvenir of experience.  Have found bits of one item strewn over a 15x15 foot area.  It's a neon green ceramic planter(?).  Current theory is it's a hippo or a cow, found snout yesterday. Have enjoyed reading forum very much posters here are very kind! <Edit: Font size>


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 6, 2015)

There are people here who collect cans. Even if they are rusty sometimes they are saveable. That sounds like a perfect spot to find conetops!


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Strangely enough I have not found a lot of liquor bottles. Most items appear to be household related.   The site is very close to wetlands and most cans are so rusty they are more akin to wet cardboard than metal.  If I find any conetop cans I will put them aside and come here for advice.   The overall dump site appears to be approximately 15x20 feet.   I have dug one corner 1-2 feet deep.   It's a casual process, putter at it and am in no hurry to finish.  Bit sad the cold front came in and ground frozen. Wondering what I will find next is the best part!   <Edit: Font size>


----------



## kleinkaliber (Jan 6, 2015)

It's nice to have a dump like that where you can take your time and not worry about losing access. There are a lot of good bottles to be found from that time period, especially sodas and milks. Keep us updated!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2015)

Household dumps find their way to the edge of properties, or at least to an unseen/unusable area. The one I play around in is just outside the property-line of a house that recently sold. There's a driveway, fence, row of bushes then the woods where it all was dumped in three mounds a few feet deep. Yours seems to produce better and older stuff. Congratulations on it, and welcome to the forum. 
Any pics of the dump and your finds?  What have you come up with on the bottles and items in terms of research?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2015)

Some people get crafty and set broken stuff into tabletops or any number of things. Something to think about if your creative.West of Beantown, what a coincidence, me too. Of coarse that is most of the state.[]


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 8, 2015)

House next door, and the only house on the road for a long time was built in 1919. Wanted to log a few items I found that may help ID bottles- Pocket Watch. "A"Intact except for front lid and missing watch hands.  Very rusty. 2nd dial at 6 o'clock, minute hand missing. Watch face unreadable.  Pried back cover off.  Innerds appear intact, extremely dirty and rusty.  Cleaned area available on works when I pried back cover off and found following text- Pat'd in USA Made in USA. 1563431, 1709146, (1?) 848520 Pocket Watch "B"In bits all over the place.  So far recovered watch face, small gear, parts of the works, front cover (may belong to Pocket watch "A").  Watch face text-IngrahamE. Ingraham Co. Bristol Conn. I understand pocket watches often mix and match case, works, and watch face, so dating can be problematic. Found yesterday..Valet Autostrop RazorAutostrop Safety Razor Co. New York USA


----------



## RES1CUE (Jan 8, 2015)

Post a picture of the cans if you can, HemiHampton and I both collect them. They should have 2 triangle holes at the top. If they are older, they could have 1 large one.


----------



## David Fertig (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to the hobby.  I started digging about 30 years ago.  Right now, I have kids, business, and farm work to keep me busy.  I still try to get out some, but most of my digging is on FeeBay, local auctions, and contacts. 1910's-1930's is a good time period for milks.  Set even the pieces aside until you know how common or not it is.  There are some local to me that are only known as broken pieces. Good luck and post some pics if you can.


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 9, 2015)

Two milk bottles I've found in one piece are  Erickson's (cracked), many more in pieces, saving everything I can.  "Mass Seal 'T' "Whitings


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 9, 2015)

Clorox bottle dated to 41 or 42 Coca Cola bottle 'Boston Mass'  33C41 Bottle Pat D-105529 McCormick's Iron Glue about 3.75inch Listerine Lambert Pharmacal Co.  Base inscribed 10 'diamond shape' 45. About 3.75inch Small bottle 3.75 inch 6 panel, base inscribed L&F Prod Corp. Made in USA. And a very blurry number may be 11.5009.17 Lake Shore Honey, square bottle with honeycomb design on sides.   Gtrrn 8in bottle only writing on bottom of bottleClicquot Club Trademark  numbers 2 and 9 at 8 and 9 oclock on base,  triangle at 4 oclock with blurry char inside


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 9, 2015)

4.75in tall  x 1.25in wide base x .5in wide top bottle. 4 panels, holds 1 ounce of water.  Base inscribed 'Des Pat 131081' Numbers are blurry, may be incorrect.  Looks like it contained item where you only needed a minute amount at a time.


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry don't have camera at the moment, hope descriptions will work for now. If you do a Google Image search for 'vintage square bottle JJ' it is first picture shown, bottle with raised ridges on two  sides.  Think it is a Johnson & Johnson baby type item, perhaps baby oil?  Pinhole opening at top.


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 9, 2015)

Have the top of what I believe is a milk bottle.  What is odd is the glass has a distinct pink tinge.  Did milk bottles come in that color?  Have saved all the pink glass I've come across.  Most of the pink glass is very thick and heavy.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Like this?
 A lot of older bottles will turn a different shade when exposed to radiation-- naturally, this is done by the sun and is known as "sun-purpling." Given more exposure, it'll become more purple. 
You can artificially make them violet. 
Many bottles start out as flint, aka clear, and radiation messes with the de-colorizing agents in the glass-- like magnesium. So, what was once used to make bottles clear will ultimately make them non-clear. 
This bottle here is from about 1910.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 10, 2015)

DKHJ said:
			
		

> Sorry don't have camera at the moment, hope descriptions will work for now. If you do a Google Image search for 'vintage square bottle JJ' it is first picture shown, bottle with raised ridges on two  sides.  Think it is a Johnson & Johnson baby type item, perhaps baby oil?  Pinhole opening at top.


Yup, from the 30's or 40's. I think they changed to the waisted shape in the 50's


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 11, 2015)

If you do an image search on the phrase.  god bless america ww2 celluloid bracelet I found the letter 'A' for that bracelet.  I collect Patriotic Jewelry and recognized it instantly.  It might not be GBA, I've seen other examples that said USA, ARMY, NAVY, MARINES, AIR FORCE.  Would be nice if I found the rest of the piece!  I have found a few clothing buttons and 2 beads, would like to find more.


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 16, 2015)

Found fragments of Milk Bottle from Maynard Co-op.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 16, 2015)

A farmer co-op?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2015)

Could it be United Co-op from Maynard?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello DKHJ'  I have a page of reading to help new collectors know how to tell what bottles shouod be saved - written to tell you when they were hand and mouth blown products.  That is the only kind of glass I have much interest in - except for milks because I worked for Thatcher Glass for 15 yuears and Doctor Thatcher was the man that patented the milk bottle.  If you want a copy - send me an email;RED Matthews  <bottlemysteruies@yahoo.com>


----------



## DKHJ (Jan 16, 2015)

>Could it be United Co-op from Maynard?Yes, I'm pretty sure that is what it is. I have a lot of what I believe are milk bottle fragments.  Hope to create a few whole bottles from the pieces. I have a milk bottle base where below the word REGISTERED are the letters. U C P CO 51


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I sent you a posted reply, but didn't find it here now; so that makes me assume it got wiped out.  I have a write up for new collectors that covers descriptions that will make sure newbie collectors know wha to look for in an old glass bottle that twlls you when they are hand and mouth bloows and that is the main type of glass I collect and study.  Milk bottles are an exception ' because I worked for Thatcher Glass for 15 years; and Doctor Thatcher was the man that invented the milk bottle - way back in years.   RED Matthews  <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>   Homepage below.


----------

